# dive report Russian Frieghter, 6/14



## diverdwn (Nov 13, 2007)

Bill and I went out today with light seas, we originally planned to go long but wound up diving inshore. The vis is improving, on the surface it was only 15 or so but on the bottom is was around 50'. (very happy to see that)We had a nearby storm that had the tip of the dive flag sizzling and cracking with static electricity. I picked off a small shark, nothing much else on the wreck except for some very skittish black snapper and short AJ's-

Lane


----------



## Capt. AHO (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice catch while on your SIT because your not suppose to spear sharks. You might want to change the :takephoto. Nice gaff hole in the shark by the way.


----------



## diverdwn (Nov 13, 2007)

yeah the shark was caught hook and line- we didn't spear anything today


----------



## ChrisH2O (Oct 4, 2007)

Man, I wish I could pick off the type of fish I want to catch when fishing with a hook and line.....:nonono


----------



## Diverdan (May 22, 2008)

I didn't know you can't spear sharks. What law is that and where can I read about it?


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Diverdan (6/15/2008)*I didn't know you can't spear sharks. What law is that and where can I read about it?


<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: baseline; TEXT-INDENT: 0.25in; LINE-HEIGHT: 13pt; TEXT-ALIGN: justify; mso-pagination: none; tab-stops: .25in .25in .25in .25in; mso-layout-grid-align: none; punctuation-wrap: simple"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-no-proof: yes">68B-44.003 Bag Limit Applicable to State Waters, Gear Restriction.<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: baseline; TEXT-INDENT: 0.25in; LINE-HEIGHT: 13pt; TEXT-ALIGN: justify; mso-pagination: none; tab-stops: .25in .25in .25in .25in; mso-layout-grid-align: none; punctuation-wrap: simple"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-no-proof: yes">(1) No person shall harvest in or from the waters of the state more than one shark per day; provided, however, that the possession of more than two sharks harvested from state waters aboard any vessel with two or more persons is prohibited.<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: baseline; TEXT-INDENT: 0.25in; LINE-HEIGHT: 13pt; TEXT-ALIGN: justify; mso-pagination: none; tab-stops: .25in .25in .25in .25in; mso-layout-grid-align: none; punctuation-wrap: simple"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-no-proof: yes">(2) The harvest or attempted harvest of any shark in or from state waters by spearing is prohibited.<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 5pt 0in 11pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: baseline; LINE-HEIGHT: 13pt; TEXT-ALIGN: justify; mso-pagination: none; mso-layout-grid-align: none; punctuation-wrap: simple"><I style="mso-bidi-font-style: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 9pt; COLOR: black; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-no-proof: yes; mso-bidi-font-size: 10.0pt">Specific Authority Art. IV, Sec. 9, Fla. Const. Law Implemented Art. IV, Sec. 9, Fla. Const. History?New 4-8-92, Amended 1-1-98, Formerly 46-44.003.[/I]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 5pt 0in 11pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: baseline; LINE-HEIGHT: 13pt; TEXT-ALIGN: justify; mso-pagination: none; mso-layout-grid-align: none; punctuation-wrap: simple"><I style="mso-bidi-font-style: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 9pt; COLOR: black; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-no-proof: yes; mso-bidi-font-size: 10.0pt"><o>http://myfwc.com/marine/FWC68B.htm</o>[/I]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 5pt 0in 11pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: baseline; LINE-HEIGHT: 13pt; TEXT-ALIGN: justify; mso-pagination: none; mso-layout-grid-align: none; punctuation-wrap: simple"><I style="mso-bidi-font-style: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 9pt; COLOR: black; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-no-proof: yes; mso-bidi-font-size: 10.0pt"><o>https://www.flrules.org/Default.asp</o>[/I]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 5pt 0in 11pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: baseline; LINE-HEIGHT: 13pt; TEXT-ALIGN: justify; mso-pagination: none; mso-layout-grid-align: none; punctuation-wrap: simple"><I style="mso-bidi-font-style: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 9pt; COLOR: black; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-no-proof: yes; mso-bidi-font-size: 10.0pt"><o>







</o>[/I]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 5pt 0in 11pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: baseline; LINE-HEIGHT: 13pt; TEXT-ALIGN: justify; mso-pagination: none; mso-layout-grid-align: none; punctuation-wrap: simple"><I style="mso-bidi-font-style: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 9pt; COLOR: black; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-no-proof: yes; mso-bidi-font-size: 10.0pt"><o><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 9pt; COLOR: black; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-no-proof: yes; mso-bidi-font-size: 10.0pt"><o>https://www.flrules.org/Default.asp</o></o>[/I]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 5pt 0in 11pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: baseline; LINE-HEIGHT: 13pt; TEXT-ALIGN: justify; mso-pagination: none; mso-layout-grid-align: none; punctuation-wrap: simple"><I style="mso-bidi-font-style: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 9pt; COLOR: black; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-no-proof: yes; mso-bidi-font-size: 10.0pt"><o><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 9pt; COLOR: black; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-no-proof: yes; mso-bidi-font-size: 10.0pt"><o>







</o></o>[/I]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 5pt 0in 11pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: baseline; LINE-HEIGHT: 13pt; TEXT-ALIGN: justify; mso-pagination: none; mso-layout-grid-align: none; punctuation-wrap: simple"><I style="mso-bidi-font-style: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 9pt; COLOR: black; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-no-proof: yes; mso-bidi-font-size: 10.0pt"><o><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 9pt; COLOR: black; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-no-proof: yes; mso-bidi-font-size: 10.0pt"><o><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 9pt; COLOR: black; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-no-proof: yes; mso-bidi-font-size: 10.0pt"><o><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 9pt; COLOR: black; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-no-proof: yes; mso-bidi-font-size: 10.0pt"><o>http://myfwc.com/marine/history/SHARKS-AND-RAYS.htm</o></o></o></o>[/I]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 5pt 0in 11pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: baseline; LINE-HEIGHT: 13pt; TEXT-ALIGN: justify; mso-pagination: none; mso-layout-grid-align: none; punctuation-wrap: simple"><I style="mso-bidi-font-style: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 9pt; COLOR: black; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-no-proof: yes; mso-bidi-font-size: 10.0pt"><o><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 9pt; COLOR: black; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-no-proof: yes; mso-bidi-font-size: 10.0pt"><o>







</o></o>[/I]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 5pt 0in 11pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: baseline; LINE-HEIGHT: 13pt; TEXT-ALIGN: justify; mso-pagination: none; mso-layout-grid-align: none; punctuation-wrap: simple"><I style="mso-bidi-font-style: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 9pt; COLOR: black; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-no-proof: yes; mso-bidi-font-size: 10.0pt"><o><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 9pt; COLOR: black; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-no-proof: yes; mso-bidi-font-size: 10.0pt"><o>http://myfwc.com/marine/history/SHARKS-AND-RAYS.htm</o></o>[/I]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 5pt 0in 11pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: baseline; LINE-HEIGHT: 13pt; TEXT-ALIGN: justify; mso-pagination: none; mso-layout-grid-align: none; punctuation-wrap: simple"><I style="mso-bidi-font-style: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 9pt; COLOR: black; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-no-proof: yes; mso-bidi-font-size: 10.0pt"><o></o>[/I]


----------



## Diverdan (May 22, 2008)

Wow! Thanks TunaMan, I had never thought about spearing a shark, but I wouldn't have thought it would be illegal!:doh

Live and learn...

Much obliged to you.


----------



## KINGMACK (Oct 2, 2007)

> *ChrisH2O (6/14/2008)*Man, I wish I could pick off the type of fish I want to catch when fishing with a hook and line.....:nonono


We were on the wreck as well and saw him catch the shark or rod and reel. We thought you had a nice AJ. We managed 4 black snapper 1 legal red and a short AJ. Had a couple break us off, one definatly had some size to it.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice report guys! Glad to here the viz is clearing up closer in.

Good job on catchin the shark too while on your surface interval! Makes up for not gettin a chance to spear anything while your down. I need to start keepin a rod on my boat for the surface intervals.


----------



## jaceboat (May 5, 2008)

i was there a while on may 17 and saw a 7ft bull. does that wreck just hold a lot of sharks or something?


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

For some reason, right now ALL wrecks seem tobe holding a lot ofsharks, from out deep, to inshore.

We met a MONSTER 10 foot or so bull sunday that woulda been a tournament winner in the bull shark division. Not agressive though.


----------



## Texasgator (May 2, 2008)

What kind of shark is that anyway? I caught the same type around 7-8' on live bottom yesterday and just cut the leader next to the hook.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *diverdwn (6/14/2008)*We had a nearby storm that had the tip of the dive flag sizzling and cracking with static electricity.


That happened to us yesterday in an afternoon popup storm. We were sitting there and heard the radio antenna sizzling. Decided it was time to go at that point.


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

> *true-king (6/18/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *diverdwn (6/14/2008)*We had a nearby storm that had the tip of the dive flag sizzling and cracking with static electricity.
> ...


We were about to get fried on that trip!!


----------

